# Family moving to canada?



## Jammeh (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey!
My brother and I are thinking of moving to Canada at some point(probably next 5-10 years) and we want to take our parents with us who would probably be retire there. What I want to ask about is the visa situation if we did move there..... I would be seen as a skilled worker, but I'd be working from home with my own business by then. My skills are in IT. I do programming for iPhone and that sort of thing. In have never had a degree in anything because I have been home educated since I was 11. But luckily to a friend of my mom, I got refered to a local computer programming firm and they told me I was at degree level. I was 13 then. Then theres my brother who dropped out at the same age but has no major skills. I want to take my parents too. My mom used to be a skilled hair dresser but is now a carer. 
What are our chances of getting into canada as a family? I have heard my parents can move in under the Parents and Grandparents visa?
Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jammeh said:


> Hey!
> My brother and I are thinking of moving to Canada at some point(probably next 5-10 years) and we want to take our parents with us who would probably be retire there. What I want to ask about is the visa situation if we did move there..... I would be seen as a skilled worker, but I'd be working from home with my own business by then. My skills are in IT. I do programming for iPhone and that sort of thing. In have never had a degree in anything because I have been home educated since I was 11. But luckily to a friend of my mom, I got refered to a local computer programming firm and they told me I was at degree level. I was 13 then. Then theres my brother who dropped out at the same age but has no major skills. I want to take my parents too. My mom used to be a skilled hair dresser but is now a carer.
> What are our chances of getting into canada as a family? I have heard my parents can move in under the Parents and Grandparents visa?
> Thanks!


I doubt very much if you yourself have much of a chance of getting in to Canada to sat nothing about your unskilled, uneducated brother. Your chances of a family immigration are, IMO, slim to none.
Sorry for the bad news. It's only my opinion and someone may be along to contradict me.


----------



## Jammeh (Feb 24, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> I doubt very much if you yourself have much of a chance of getting in to Canada to sat nothing about your unskilled, uneducated brother. Your chances of a family immigration are, IMO, slim to none.
> Sorry for the bad news. It's only my opinion and someone may be along to contradict me.


Doesnt home education count as some form of education in Canada?
My brother and I learned for more in home education then schooling.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Jammeh said:


> Doesnt home education count as some form of education in Canada?
> My brother and I learned for (*FAR*) more in home education then (*THAN*) schooling.


Welcome to the Forum!

I am here to contradict *Auld Yin*, sort of. Your mom as Hairdresser, can be sponsored and probably can get an approved Labour Market Opinion (LMO), my wife's hairdresser is a nice Irish lady working here on a Temporary Work Permit (TWP). Your homeschooled brother can find a job as Food Server/Counter- Cleaner(unskilled) and there are companies ready to help on that.

You might have empirical knowledge, but without a ticket/certificate/diploma your only chances are to be hired by a good friend and still, Human Resources and Skills Development Canada (HRSDC) might not approve it. 

I can't elaborate about your Dad.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jammeh (Feb 24, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> ...


I will probably have my own business by the time I go there. Im gonna be developing iPhone apps. Would that classify as a worthy profession? My father isnt skilled though but has had a stable job for many years (about 9 years I think).
Its more of a dream which has a moderate chance of happening. Something we hope to do, not sure if it can happen but you never know!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Jammeh said:


> I will probably have my own business by the time I go there. Im gonna be developing iPhone apps. Would that classify as a worthy profession? My father isnt skilled though but has had a stable job for many years (about 9 years I think).
> Its more of a dream which has a moderate chance of happening. Something we hope to do, not sure if it can happen but you never know!


You Father can find a job the same way your brother would: unskilled occupations. And for developing apps for iPhone(s), and to be consired a "worthy profession"....only time and market demand will tell. For right now, just keep the dream alive!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jammeh (Feb 24, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You Father can find a job the same way your brother would: unskilled occupations. And for developing apps for iPhone(s), and to be consired a "worthy profession"....only time and market demand will tell. For right now, just keep the dream alive!
> 
> ...


Awesome!
One things for sure, if I cant move there, il more then likely get a holiday home there. Canada is such an amazing looking place!
Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> ...


Hi, we are originally from Canada and left in 2010. Immigration is a difficult process in Canada. Sponsors only help to a certain extent. You will need medical insurance that is recognized and you will need to have it authenticated in Canada by a lawyer or Notary. You will need original bank statements statements, also translated and Notarized as well as original documentation from your country of origin from your Police Department giving your background for Criminal involvement. Be aware that a simple DWI in Canada is considered a criminal offence. As I said before, all documents must be translated and Notarized in Canada. Also, you will need these documents for each and every member of your family. Only certain countrys citizens are allowed to immigrate to Canada, check the list of countries by contacting the Canadian Embassy in Toronto, Canada. Dave


----------



## Jammeh (Feb 24, 2013)

Footie03 said:


> Hi, we are originally from Canada and left in 2010. Immigration is a difficult process in Canada. Sponsors only help to a certain extent. You will need medical insurance that is recognized and you will need to have it authenticated in Canada by a lawyer or Notary. You will need original bank statements statements, also translated and Notarized as well as original documentation from your country of origin from your Police Department giving your background for Criminal involvement. Be aware that a simple DWI in Canada is considered a criminal offence. As I said before, all documents must be translated and Notarized in Canada. Also, you will need these documents for each and every member of your family. Only certain countrys citizens are allowed to immigrate to Canada, check the list of countries by contacting the Canadian Embassy in Toronto, Canada. Dave


No current illnesses touchwood!
There is one thing I suppose, my brother and I do have Aspergers Syndrome. (But arent really affected by it) Would this effect anything while immigrating?
No crimes either and no DWP offences.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Jammeh said:


> No current illnesses touchwood!
> There is one thing I suppose, my brother and I do have Aspergers Syndrome. (But arent really affected by it) Would this effect anything while immigrating?
> No crimes either and no DWP offences.


You will be required to have a medical, I believe it is a blood test, urine test, chest X-ray, and a very basic examination. I wouldn't mention anything beyond that regarding your past history and they don't ask for your past medical records. Canada is also very expensive to live, be prepared to pay huge prices, unless you have a lot of money or you have very good jobs you may have a difficult time. You will need at least $2000 USD per month to survive and that will be a no frills life style. That being said, it is beautiful there and very multicultural with friendly people and diverse lifestyles all in a massively huge country.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I would not listen to a single thing posted in this thread by Footie03 as it's mostly incorrect.

I also agree with Auld Yin, given the information you've provided, chances of immigration slim to none. IT is no longer in demand, and iOS developers are a dime a dozen... And that's if iOS is still even a viable platform in 5-10 years.



Footie03 said:


> You will be required to have a medical, I believe it is a blood test, urine test, chest X-ray, and a very basic examination. I wouldn't mention anything beyond that regarding your past history and they don't ask for your past medical records. Canada is also very expensive to live, be prepared to pay huge prices, unless you have a lot of money or you have very good jobs you may have a difficult time. You will need at least $2000 USD per month to survive and that will be a no frills life style. That being said, it is beautiful there and very multicultural with friendly people and diverse lifestyles all in a massively huge country.


----------



## Jammeh (Feb 24, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> I would not listen to a single thing posted in this thread by Footie03 as it's mostly incorrect.
> 
> I also agree with Auld Yin, given the information you've provided, chances of immigration slim to none. IT is no longer in demand, and iOS developers are a dime a dozen... And that's if iOS is still even a viable platform in 5-10 years.


Id be developing and selling my own apps by then and have my own business. I will keep current with the latest devices and im also a web developer. I do keep on top of things. Will this increase my chances?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jammeh said:


> Id be developing and selling my own apps by then and have my own business. I will keep current with the latest devices and im also a web developer. I do keep on top of things. Will this increase my chances?


NO!!!!!


----------



## Jammeh (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow... Haha Ok then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Whoever said not to believe what I said doesn't have a clue what they are talking about. ALL our family is still in Canada, all our family has jobs, a hairdresser, a machinist, a millwright, and a computer technician. All have reasonable incomes yet all are complaining about high taxes and cost of living. I suggest you think twice about accusing people of providing misleading information. I have lived in Vancouver more than 40 years and 10 years in central Canada, I have friends there who have immigrated from the UK and I have heard of their immigration process and the difficulties they had. I have been away from Canada only a few years, can you say the same? Stop accusing and put your feet back on the ground where they belong!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Footie03 said:


> Whoever said not to believe what I said doesn't have a clue what they are talking about. ALL our family is still in Canada, all our family has jobs, a hairdresser, a machinist, a millwright, and a computer technician. All have reasonable incomes yet all are complaining about high taxes and cost of living. I suggest you think twice about accusing people of providing misleading information. I have lived in Vancouver more than 40 years and 10 years in central Canada, I have friends there who have immigrated from the UK and I have heard of their immigration process and the difficulties they had. I have been away from Canada only a few years, can you say the same? Stop accusing and put your feet back on the ground where they belong!


LOL!

I have been through the process first hand (twice!), not "heard" stories from friends. I lived in Canada, in Ontario, for 33 years. I have been away from Canada only 8 weeks (Oops!)... I suggest you have some idea of what you are talking about before you post nonsense... but hey, let's take a look at some of it:



Footie03 said:


> Immigration is a difficult process in Canada.


Wrong. If you have the family or skills required, it is a very easy and straight forward process.



Footie03 said:


> You will need medical insurance that is recognized and *you will need to have it authenticated in Canada by a lawyer or Notary*.


Wrong.



Footie03 said:


> You will need original bank statements statements.


Wrong.



Footie03 said:


> As I said before, *all documents must be translated and Notarized in Canada*.


Wrong.



Footie03 said:


> Only certain countrys citizens are allowed to immigrate to Canada.


WRONG!



Footie03 said:


> You will be required to have a medical, I believe it is a blood test, urine test, chest X-ray, and a very basic examination. I wouldn't mention anything beyond that regarding your past history and *they don't ask for your past medical records*.


Wrong.

Tell you what, before I get my feet back on the ground, how about you pull your head out of your ***.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have been through the process first hand (twice!), not "heard" stories from friends. I lived in Canada, in Ontario, for 33 years. I have been away from Canada only 8 weeks (Oops!)... I suggest you have some idea of what you are talking about before you post nonsense... but hey, let's take a look at some of it:
> 
> ...


I truly believe you think you know what you are talking about, but you are wrong. It's a simple process for someone to go on line to the Canadian Embassy in Toronto. They will answer all pertinent questions without speculative opinions, or insulting comments back and forth. You have your opinion, I have mine, I have taken early retirement from the Canadian Govt., can you guess from what department? Have a nice day, Dave


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm closing this thread. Too much sniping.


----------

